# 10-100ms Verzögerten Puls. Wie?!



## shibbY! (22 August 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

Ich lese hier schon länger durch die Gegend und hab auch schon viele nützliche und spannende Sachen hier erfahren. 

Nun habe ich jedoch einProblem, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomm.

so siehst aus:

__-_________ <- das signal ist da

________-___<- dieses möchte ich erzeugen

Es kommt quasi einfach, irgendwann ohne bestimmten Plan, ein Impuls und den möchte ich mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 50-200ms ( genaue Zeit erstmal nicht sooo wichtig) einen weiteren Impuls erzeugen. 

Und das ohne SPS und möglichst billig. Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?! Gibt´s evtl einrelais das sowas kann?!

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus für alle hilfreichen Antworten.

Gruß Jörch


----------



## Unreal (24 August 2005)

Servus,

mal ein paar blöde fragen:

Wie hoch ist deine Ein- und gewünschte Ausgangsspannung?
Wie lange steht denn der Eingangsimpuls an?
Soll der Ausgangsimpuls genauso aussehen wie der Eingangsimpuls
(nur eben zeitlich verzögert) oder darf dieser Impuls länger oder kürzer sein?
(zeitlich gesehen)
Wie teuer darf das Ganze max sein?

so als ersten Gedanken hatte ich ein Schieberegister, bei der du dein
Eingangssignal eintaktest und an der gewünschten Position wieder 
abgreifst, abhängig von der Taktzeit natürlich. 

MfG Unreal


----------



## shibbY! (24 August 2005)

Jippie ne Antwort 

-eingangspannung ist 24v sein, ausgangsspannung darf 10-24v haben.

-der eingangsimpuls steht 10ms an

-der ausgangsimpuls darf anders aussehen, aber nicht länger als 100ms

-das ganze sollte unter 30€ teuer sein

was ein schieberegister ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## old_willi (24 August 2005)

Hallo @shibby,
ich hoffe für 30€ willst du da niemanden etwas verkaufen.
In deinem Preisrahmen bekommst du die Bauteile für eine Bastellösung. Die wird aber ohne umfangreiche Elektronik- Kenntnisse nicht möglich sein, weil dafür wird es keinen fertigen Schaltplan geben.
Aber vielleicht hast du Glück und jemand im Forum hat soetwas in der Art schon mal gebastelt.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## shibbY! (24 August 2005)

Naja die nötigen elektronischen Kenntnisse hab ich schon. Flip-Flop. Kondensator, Poti und Schmidt-Trigger könnten sowas ja schon erledigen. Nur darf/soll ich nicht gebasteltes einbauen... HILFE!


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal hier vieleicht ist das washttp://www.schalk.de/pdfs/dbuzr3.pdf


----------



## Zottel (24 August 2005)

Ein Schieberegister ist eine Anordnung von hintreinander geschalteten D-FlipFlops. Ein D-FlipFlop übernimmt bei einer Flanke (steigend oder fallend, je nach Typ) am Clock-Eingang den Zustand des D-Eingangs auf den Ausgang und behält ihn bis zur nächsten gleichsinnigen Flanke bei.
Schieberegister hätten für deine Anwendung folgende Nachteile: Verzögerungszeit=Taktzeit x Anzahl Stufen. Impulslänge = 1 Taktzeit.
Du kannst also die beiden Größen nicht unabhängig einstellen. Entweder grobe Auflösung der Verzögerung oder viele Stufen.
Du müßtest noch angeben, was passieren soll wenn währened der Verzögerungszeit ein weiterer Impuls am Eingang auftritt. Soll der ignoriert werden oder soll die Zeit von vorne laufen?
Fall "ignorieren"
__-___-_____ <- das signal ist da 

________-___<- dieses kommt raus

Fall "neustart"
__-___-_____ <- das signal ist da 

____________-___<- dieses kommt raus

Lösung mit TTL Bausteinen:
Du für die Zeiten nimmst du sogenannte Mono-Flops (74LS123). Bei diesen wechselt ein Ausgang zeitverzögert nach einer Flanke am Eingang von 0 nach 1. Die Zeit bestimmst du durch ein R-C-Glied. Ein Baustein enthält 2 Mono-Flops. Du nutzt eines, um die Verzögerung einzustellen und das andere um die Länge des Impulses am Ausgang zu bestimmen.
Datenblätter findest du sicher bei Google.


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
noch was gefunden schau mal das Ct33 an:http://www.comat.ch/dokumentation/Tb ZR 02.01-1D.pdf


----------



## shibbY! (24 August 2005)

hi, jo vielen dank für die hilfe! ich hoffe mal das so ein zeitrelais mit pausenstart nicht zuuu teuer ist, weil das nämlich für meinen Fall ausreichen sollte. Wenn nicht muß ich wohl doch mal den Lötkolben schwingen und mecker vom Chef kassieren


----------



## Unreal (24 August 2005)

Servus,

Zottel, ich muss dir voll und ganz zustimmen, hatte ich nicht bedacht.
War ja auch nur ein Gedanke 
An den 74123 hatte ich gar nicht gedacht   
(ist wahrscheinlich zu heiß hier - bei 18°C) 

Zur Bastellösung (Platine) vielleicht noch folgender Link: (wenn auch nicht 
ganz kompatibel)

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...na_news=&p_status_scenario=&documentselector=

Wenn ich nicht ganz falsch bin, könnten auch die ansprech- und 
abfallverzögerten Zeitrelais' von Klöckner-Möller funktionieren:

http://catalog.moeller.net/de/default.asp?Form=3&prgrlink=i00509


MfG Unreal


----------



## shibbY! (25 August 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## edi (25 August 2005)

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/pr...=27813425ea36170579ea0b3f16228649&pdf=3_5.pdf

Suche : Impulsverlängerer MIB


----------

